# Stupid idea for an unpoppable cube



## Jason (May 28, 2008)

I haven't actually implemented this idea yet, so I don't mind if it gets abused 
DIY's are great cos they're springloaded, but that's equally their downfall, cos they pop. Store-bought Rubik's cubes are really great when their well broken in, but that's long. I was just wondering what made a store bought cube broken-in? Is it cos the rivet has loosened just enough to make the cube cut corners but without making it poppable? If so, why not repace the spring in a DIY with something rigid that allows for just enough movement (and maybe put a small bit of spring as well) so that the center cubie can never exceed a certain distance away from the core, but still be loose enough to be smooth and cut corners? That was my stupid idea.


----------



## apoplectic (May 28, 2008)

Its an interesting idea, but I don't think it would go over very well. I think most cubers like to have the ability to change the tensions of the springs. If you could find a way to change the length of the rivit, then I think you might be on to something.


----------



## brunson (May 28, 2008)

The springs have a maximum compression, if you squeeze them enough the coils eventually touch each other and you have what is about as compressible as a steel tube. Creating an adjustable rivet is trivial, you just cut a slot spiraling around the shaft so that as you turn it one direction it is pulled into the core, turning it the other direction would cause it to push itself out. You could put a slot in the rivet head to facilitate turning it. I wonder why no one has ever invented an adjustable rivet like that. ;-)

I'm saying, I think it is possible to adjust the screws in a DIY to do exactly what you describe.


----------



## Jason (May 28, 2008)

yeah, but if you load the springs that much, aren't you just going to end up with a stiff(ish) cube?


----------



## Stefan (May 28, 2008)

Do you think store-bought Rubik's cubes have no springs?


----------



## shelley (May 28, 2008)

I have a stupid idea too. Work on your turning accuracy. Voila, unpoppable cube.


----------



## mrCage (May 29, 2008)

Hi have a VERY good idea for a popless cube. But darn it wouldn't be possible to diassemble it. And yes it involves retractable parts on the edges. Actually it could be made nicely - but costly ;-)

- Per


----------



## mrCage (May 29, 2008)

shelley said:


> I have a stupid idea too. Work on your turning accuracy. Voila, unpoppable cube.


 
Is "unpoppable cubing" the same as unpoppable cube ??

- Per


----------



## shelley (May 29, 2008)

mrCage said:


> Is "unpoppable cubing" the same as unpoppable cube ??
> 
> - Per



Well, no (I did say it was a stupid idea). But you get the same result.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 5, 2008)

What about filing down the springs a little? Then you can screw the centers in a bit further to reduce popping, and still have only a gentle spring tension?


----------



## hawkmp4 (Jun 6, 2008)

shelley said:


> I have a stupid idea too. Work on your turning accuracy. Voila, unpoppable cube.


Can't remember the link, but if you can't improve your turning accuracy, I know I saw a solid metal cube somewhere on youtube


----------

